# Power tool warrenties



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, would like to hear some feedback on this. I prefer actual experience over something you 'think' would happen. If you're a GC, trades, etc person I would appreciate your feedback.

I found out recently that Home Depot is offering 'lifetime warranty' on thier cordless tools. That -INCLUDES- the battery which amazing considering my Mikita cordless drill is down due to both batteries not holding a charge. This is a historic thing in warranties I think. I wonder if the other big companies will follow suit soon?

What I would like to know is has anyone put any Ridgid brand (Home Depot brand) power tools through the paces like daily use in the trades job? I have read some threads on the web that Home Depots Rigid brand stacks up to some of the mid to big players in the power tools with thier quality. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*power tools*

Hi; From my experience I have found them very good but I have been hearing lately that they are not as good as the ones they made 5 years ago I have been told they are now made in asia.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

I have found the Ridgid 18V cordless hammer drill to be durable with lots of torque. I had it for at least four years. I've used it to drill through various materials including thick concrete slab. Ridgid has a life-time warranty which includes their batteries. Recently I have purchased from their newer product line, a 12V compact cordless drill, works great for any job where the hammer setting or a 1/2" drill chuck is not required. The Lithium ion battery lasts a long time. 
hth


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ynot said:


> I have found the Ridgid 18V cordless hammer drill to be durable with lots of torque. I had it for at least four years. I've used it to drill through various materials including thick concrete slab. Ridgid has a life-time warranty which includes their batteries. Recently I have purchased from their newer product line, a 12V compact cordless drill, works great for any job where the hammer setting or a 1/2" drill chuck is not required. The Lithium ion battery lasts a long time.
> hth


Yah I recently got a 12v lithium drill from Home Depot.

I got this last week. http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...artial&Ntx=mode+matchall&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber it was $89 on sale and came with 90day return policy and 90days from purchase date to register the warranty. I've yet to really test it out but being lithium I like the lifetime warranty on the battery as well because I've always been cautiious about buying li-ion cells 3rd party for cheaper replacement as my understanding is that the charge regulator is soldered on to the battery pack. You need that there to keep the cells from over charging and giving you a nice bomb.

That was one reason why I always looked towards NICAD/NIMH cells because if I wanted a rebuild via thrid party or buying overseas I know NICAD/NIMH are more tolorant of over charging and also because NIMH/NICAD's have more of a recharges then li-ion. I am aware that NICAD/NIMH discharge like that of a traditional maglite (not regulated) where when you turn it on it'll be bright but slowly wane in power over time unlike li-ion which keeps giving constant power till the last moment then drop like a rock.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

I think you'll like your purchase especially at the sale price. I had just missed Home Depot's previous sale earlier this year and paid full price. As a driver/drill it will easily go toe to toe with any other name brand in it's size category. The registration was on-line and eventually you will get an acknowledgement from Ridgid in the U.S. (months). 

A few years back the company with whom I worked for had a problem with the 18V Ridgid Cordless Hammer drill. The project manager found a dealer in Scarborough who replaced the drill chuck under the lifetime warranty.

Happy Drillin


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

> Happy Drillin












 Gah I remember that game back on the Dreamcast.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

ynot said:


> I think you'll like your purchase especially at the sale price. I had just missed Home Depot's previous sale earlier this year and paid full price. As a driver/drill it will easily go toe to toe with any other name brand in it's size category. The registration was on-line and eventually you will get an acknowledgement from Ridgid in the U.S. (months).
> 
> A few years back the company with whom I worked for had a problem with the 18V Ridgid Cordless Hammer drill. The project manager found a dealer in Scarborough who replaced the drill chuck under the lifetime warranty.
> 
> Happy Drillin


Well with Home D they have a good return policy and after talking with some CSR workers before you have a full 90 days to 'test' the unit out fully and if for some reason you don't like it then return it. Tho I agree if you're going to return something make sure everything works and is clean. I heard CSR's telling me they took back such power tools that looked like it was used in a cement water sports party all splashed up from the mixing of the stuff but because it was within 90 days they took it back.  LOL.

I personally believe that if you're planning on returning it after trying it keep it as clean as possible, use it a little as possible, and repack it as like new as possible so that it is still in resellable condition. I'm just thinking for the store as well as should I be a customer being it later. I mean to be fair that is.

Tho 90 days return policy is niiiice. Sure as hell beats renting tools unless it's something like a chainsaw where it can't be returned after first firing AFAIK.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

We use some of Rigid tools everyday. They are comparable to Delwalt. Not bad overall. 

Most power tool companies are starting to slide in quality. We've noticed this over the last six years. If they are not made in Canada or the USA expect to get a year or two out them before they die out if they are used several times a week. 

The rigid cordless drills are good for the price.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Most of my equipment is DeWalt, but I do have a few Ridgid tools. Very good quality for the money, definately trade-quality tools that stand up to jobsite abuse. I would put Rigid tools in with DeWalt, Makita, etc. 

I had a Ridgid sander blow a bearing (after a LOT of use) and brought it to the Tool Doctor in Scarborough, where it was repaired absolutely free under warranty.

Just make sure that when you purchase the tool, SEND IN THE WARRANY REGISTRATION INFO!!! It takes forever to come in the mail, but they send you a little plastic RFID/bar code tag that links to all the new Ridgid tools you register.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bob123 said:


> Hi; From my experience I have found them very good but I have been hearing lately that they are not as good as the ones they made 5 years ago I have been told they are now made in asia.


Hard not to find anything now a days not made in China or partly in China. I don't remember a time but I know some people old enough to that once upon a time products from Japan was considered cheap and garbage with the same mentality some people put towards items made from China. I think over time China would develop more quality items and production quality. I have heard of thier '5yr plans' where they set goals for every 5 yrs.

Anyways, I think if it is made to the spec. of the big quality companies like Dewalt/Mikita and thier high quiality control then the items should give a good preformance and last. Last I read even Mikita moved thier production out of Canada I think a couple years ago so who knows if my old drill will last as good as a new one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been buying Ridgid tools due to some advice and research from some contractor friends.

I bought the 18v lithium drill kit (impact driver and autoshift drill) and it has a lifetime warranty. http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/RIDGID-Warranty/index.htm

I've had it for just under two years and has been a very reliable tool. The battery holds the same amount of charge as when I bought it. Mind you, I don't use it like a contractor but I do use it a far mount. I like the LED light in the front to light the way as well!

Most of my other power tools are either Hitachi or Dewalt. My best purchase was a Dewalt jigsaw (10+ years ago) which has been through everything including dropped in the lake at the cottage and still works as well as the day I bought it!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

h_s said:


> Most of my other power tools are either Hitachi or Dewalt. My best purchase was a Dewalt jigsaw (10+ years ago) which has been through everything including dropped in the lake at the cottage and still works as well as the day I bought it!


I don't want to go off topic too much but I am interested in that lake story. I hear boating in the lake and trying to build something with power tools is a bad combo.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't owned a Rigid power tool, but apparently they are made by the same company that owns Ryobi, and are Hong Kong based. However, I did rent 2 6.5 HP Rigid wet/dry vacuums from HD. I'm glad I paid the $5 insurance. I was using them to get the air out from behind a pool liner. One last about 2 hours, and the other was near death the next morning. One was brand new and the other barely used. Having spent 6 years repairing industrial power tools (including Hilti and Makita), and 30 years using them, I think for the average home user, a power tool with a good warranty is probably better than a great tool with a poor warranty. I say this because when being used casually, it will take a long time for any faults to show.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I don't want to go off topic too much but I am interested in that lake story. I hear boating in the lake and trying to build something with power tools is a bad combo.


no.. nothing too exciting. Fixing a board on the dock and accidentally kicking it into the lake.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I don't want to go off topic too much but I am interested in that lake story. I hear boating in the lake and trying to build something with power tools is a bad combo.


Just don't mix booze, and you should be okay...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Canadian Tire used to offer lifetime warranties for all their Mastercraft powertools, but this is no longer the case. 

I would be wary of most lifetime warranties, especially on things that constantly change (new model of drill - your old drill isn't carried anymore!). To offer a lifetime warranty, typically your item is going to be marked up to make a profit even while replacing the item at least once. What will typically happen is that you will have your drill replaced, but by a later model (or different model, depending on how much things changed), but this model will likely not have a lifetime warranty anymore. 

In essence, a 5 year warranty is just as good. A lifetime warranty is typically an advertising scheme when it comes to retail, big box stores. Just my experience from working 10+ years in retail (corporate and store side).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

BillD said:


> I haven't owned a Rigid power tool, but apparently they are made by the same company that owns Ryobi, and are Hong Kong based. However, I did rent 2 6.5 HP Rigid wet/dry vacuums from HD. I'm glad I paid the $5 insurance. I was using them to get the air out from behind a pool liner. One last about 2 hours, and the other was near death the next morning. One was brand new and the other barely used. Having spent 6 years repairing industrial power tools (including Hilti and Makita), and 30 years using them, I think for the average home user, a power tool with a good warranty is probably better than a great tool with a poor warranty. I say this because when being used casually, it will take a long time for any faults to show.


I've a question. I've got a Mastercraft rotary tool with a small kit at the time and I know it is cheaper then the Dremel brand by like 1/4-1/3 the cost at the time and it lasted me a few years of light duty use. Recently the 0-6 speed control stopped working. The motor would not engage till the dial was ~5-6 range. My model is IIRC 5000-35,000RPM range. At the 5-6 setting that unit is humming and while good for using with cutting discs I can't use that with other projects that need the lower RPM like touch work detailing. There is a slight rattle sound inside the unit housing. I asked my dad and he was thinking the bushings but when I checked both bushing appeared to be not broken it seems from my very light understanding of the bushing part.

This sucks as it's dark out and I wanted to build me a killer night light for the bike for bombing hill decents or trail runs. Any idea what could be wrong on the unit? They don't sell that unit anymore.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Any idea what could be wrong on the unit?


I know what I would do-take it apart and find out! (unless it's still under warranty...)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Well anyone got any ideas as to what could be wrong? The rattle is not apparent during operation of the device but only when the device is switched off and I hand shake the unit that is when I hear the rattle. It seems to to be coming from inside the drill head area if that helps any. 

When I do turn the motor on and turn the speed dialup to 5-6 (6 MAX) the RPM is ~35,000. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Without seeing the tool, I can only guess that the bearing, or bushing is wearing. However, if the bearing were worn to the point of you hearing a rattle, I don't know that it would actually run. Losing the bottom end of the speed would also be symptomatic of a bad bearing. The motor would not be able to overcome the bad bearing when trying to start with limited power. I have not had one of these apart, but if there is no damage to the mounting inside the housing, it is possibly repairable, or a new kit ( I got mine at Princess Auto) is under $20, possibly under $15.


----------

